# How is personal protection training done?



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,
So I am new to the whole concept of personal protection training and I have a few concerns..
First, do they usually use choke chains, prongs, or other "agitation" collars or devices? And are those what is used to cause correction?

I would like to do personal protection with my future pup, but I am not too keen on the whole correction thing. Can I use a harness instead? And what correction is exactly used? What if the dog performs incorrectly? WHat usually happens? I just like to use positive reinforcement only, and without "forceful" things, so I don't know if this sport can be for me..

I also know every trainer is different, but in general how does this work? Thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Here is what i would suggest:

Find your local Schutzhund club, PSA club, or SDA club and go watch a few sessions. There are many different training methods, and we can't tell you which ones are used in your area. If you go watch, you can figure out which, if any, style is for you and your dog. 

By the way, an "agitation" collar is a big thick leather collar that the dog can pull on and lunge against when he is agitated and it won't hurt his neck.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

By sport do you mean Schutzhund or personal protection? You mention PP but posted in the SchH section.

If you insist on "positive only", SchH may not be the sport for you. The dog needs to be capable of problem solving and working through quite a bit of pressure. Not just physical corrections from the handler but in each phase there is pressure and release, not just from the equipment but what you are asking the dog to accomplish.

Most clubs have people using a variety of tools and methods but often settle into favoring certain tools and methods that have worked the best for them and their dogs so if you are brand new to the sport, be sure to visit as many clubs as you can to find the right fit.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> I would like to do personal protection with my future pup, but I am not too keen on the whole correction thing. .


Keep in mind that GSDs bred for sport/working have the temperament to take a correction in stride. This resiliency allows the dog to learn from corrections without getting hurt or shutting down. Some call this a "hard" temperament--the ability to withstand corrections and remain eager to perform.

Visit a SchH club and watch, you will likely see corrections given and how the dogs react to them, and this will help you understand how corrections fit in to bitework and protection training.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

In SchH as in PP it is all about control, and that is more than just obedience training. Sooner or later you will reach a point where no praise, treat or toy will compete with the desire of the dog of doing what he wants to do and the dog NEEDS to learn to obey just because you say so. It is a matter of safety and liability.

If you want, you can see it as any sport. When you are walking and hit your toe it hurts like... but if you are playing ball and having fun there can be a lot of physical contact and bruising and you do not even notice. Same happens to dogs, if the dog has the right temperament for protection training, you will see a lot of the pressure Liesje talks about and the dog still enjoys the training. Same happens with corrections, my dog doesn't have to bear with me a fraction of the corrections I receive from my training director, yet I still loves the training so much that I don't fall apart every time I receive.


----------



## mareg (Mar 10, 2011)

So, you want you want your dog to work through aggression but you dont want to correct it? Think about it. Rally is fun for the dog and you wont have to correct it.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mareg said:


> So, you want you want your dog to work through aggression but you dont want to correct it? Think about it. Rally is fun for the dog and you wont have to correct it.


What happens when said personal protection dog who has never been corrected is corrected sternly by an actual aggressor displeased he/she is being bitten by the dog? Lol


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if your dog is a bit handler sensative you wont really need to correct it all that much 

some people and trainers just get off on correcting dogs a lot and using compulsion when that dog was perfectly fine using ppositive methods or clicker training. A good trainer will never try to train every dog the same they will know which dogs will need which kind of correction some dogs will follow verbal corrections from their handlers.


a dog that is bit handler sensative doesnt mean he is not going to be hard hitting or serious with a decoy btw

you still may have to correct but not that much hopefully work hard on your OB and bond with your dog.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

pets4life said:


> if your dog is a bit handler sensative you wont really need to correct it all that much
> 
> some people and trainers just get off on correcting dogs a lot and using compulsion when that dog was perfectly fine using ppositive methods or clicker training.


 

One does not clicker train a protection dog. It has nothing to do with getting off on compulsion.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First, do they usually use choke chains, prongs, or other "agitation" collars


Well, you might want to start by learning what an agitation collar is 

++++++

Clicker training CAN be used in protection but I'm not sure it can be used exclusively. Doing protection is serious business and a dog needs to know in black and white what is and is not acceptable.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

With all due respect we who have trained patrol dogs for many many years do not use clickers. I cannot even imagine what portion of the training that would be applicable to. And no, it is not done.
A personal protection dog is trained to be civil as is a patrol dog. A true personal protection dog. It is not a sport game. That is why I do not reccomend most folks to have one. The maintenance training is a necessity and ongoing or the dog is a liability


----------



## k9pack (Dec 12, 2011)

A level of influence is needed via role change before starting bite work. Meaningful influence and role change has already happened for more Police K-9 handlers before more formal training has even happened. Obedience training starts the moment you connect with your new dog via the shared connection. Most who use clickers are aligned with weak psychology and struggle with role changing dogs. The idea of learning is taken out of context as many ignore the connection between behavior issues and the alignment of the roles. Appearances is a huge problem when it comes to how the conditioning model is used by many. It really does come down to how a person is thinking and connecting. Police K-9 handlers have a natural advantage via this connection based on the type of personality types who are in law enforcement. When it comes to Nature there are no accidents or coincidences.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Huh?

DFrost


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a dog who is very handler sensitive. When I started training him, I thought I could do everything with just praise and cookies. 

NOT


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

OP; you should just visit different trainers/clubs. Some are very, very hard on the dogs, and some are not. 
The only way you will know is by checking them out--- and then if you are comfortable, trying it with your dog. (if you and your dog even have the correct temeprament).

And Rally really is fun!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

gagsd said:


> I have a dog who is very handler sensitive. When I started training him, I thought I could do everything with just praise and cookies.
> 
> NOT


LOL!! so true.

But the OP is long ago gone...


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected]


----------

